# My shrimps sulawesi



## Nico Luchoro (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello I want to teach(show) you my females of cadenal, have for one month and yesterday me the encontre with eggs, since I have to treat them in order that the eggs continue forward and do not abort?

Regards!!!


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

nice looking shrimp, do these need any special care to breed successfully?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I think they are asking us...?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i *think* sulawesi shrimp are like CRS just keep up with your water changes and the eggs should be fine. if they layed the eggs why would there be any problem with them holding it? this is my opinion, im not 100% sure.


----------



## Nico Luchoro (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, I do not think there any problem in breeding ... but it was by asking if he could have, I have the parameters: 6Kh 11Gh and the 8PH Ph and Gh I got a little high but well ... rioja reduced but only for a month the aquarium is so rare to have eggs soon. how many days it takes to hatch? 21 days is about right? thanks for answering


----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

Wow beautiful shrimp! It looks like your parameters are ok so far, they must be if your shrimp are dropping eggs! Try and lower the gh to make your water soft. From what I keep reading, sulawesi invertebrates like acidic water with a high ph. I would guess that the eggs will hatch after *at least* 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Nico Luchoro (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, the problem is to lower Gh and not to lower Kh. since(as,like) I do to lower the Gh without lowering the Kh??? Already they are three the shrimps that I have with eggs to see if someone of them gives me the surprise

THANKS!!!


----------



## dothanhvan_engi (Jan 16, 2009)

Nico Luchoro said:


> how many days it takes to hatch? 21 days is about right? thanks for answering


I've read somewhere in Shrimnow that they carry the eggs for 17 day.
I will monitor your topic, I hope that you keep news updated.
thanks for sharing!


----------

